# У меня нестабильность шейных позвонков!



## NikitkaYa (19 Дек 2011)

Здравствуйте! Мне 14 лет, недавно ходил к массажисту, он делал мне массаж спины,и посмотрел мою шею,сказал что мне нужно сходить на рентген он подозревает что у меня наверное нестабильность шейных позвонков! Никогда ничего не беспокоило! Асегда на физкультуре кувыркаюсь и стою на голове! иногда когда хрустну шеей немного немеет правая сторона лица под глазом но это быстро проходит! Снимки ещё не сделал! Когда трогаю руками шейные позвонки чувствую как некоторые из них немного двигаются! Кроме этого ничего не беспокоит! Это у меня родовая травма! что мне делать кроме снимков? может какие нибудь упражнения?


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (19 Дек 2011)

Только с помощью рентгенологической диагностики можно выявить наличие нестабильности. Массажист мог ошибиться.


----------

